# Using power and ground of amp to power LOC



## Eddie1218 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a kicker zx750.5 and want to connect a Audiocontrol lc8i. Can I pull power and connect a ground to the amps power and ground terminal????


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

technically you CAN, however I wouldn't. I split my connections prior to running it to devices.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

It'll work, but you might get noise.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Eddie1218 said:


> I have a kicker zx750.5 and want to connect a Audiocontrol lc8i. Can I pull power and connect a ground to the amps power and ground terminal????




That will work fine, just make sure you add an inline fuse between the two units.....what noise?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

It will be on 24/7 that way. I would relay it off the amp remote for power, the ground likely does not matter long as its a good ground. Well actually I would do it the way I have mine the HU remote runs a 10A relay and it runs all the amp remotes and the two fans.

If you don't want to do that you can pull power out of fuse box that switches with the key, or HU power that switches and run that to it. If you really cheat you can find wiring for stuff in the car like for power seats/etc that goes on with key but it may not work on acc position. I had a job with rental cars and put a powered 8" sub in most of them, in every one I wired it into the rear of the vehicle and found power for it and signal off rear speaker.


----------



## Eddie1218 (Dec 31, 2010)

sqshoestring said:


> It will be on 24/7 that way. I would relay it off the amp remote for power, the ground likely does not matter long as its a good ground. Well actually I would do it the way I have mine the HU remote runs a 10A relay and it runs all the amp remotes and the two fans.
> 
> If you don't want to do that you can pull power out of fuse box that switches with the key, or HU power that switches and run that to it. If you really cheat you can find wiring for stuff in the car like for power seats/etc that goes on with key but it may not work on acc position. I had a job with rental cars and put a powered 8" sub in most of them, in every one I wired it into the rear of the vehicle and found power for it and signal off rear speaker.


I see what you are saying but I will have the Audiocontrol LC8i connected to a ACC wire and the Audiocontrol LC8i also has a remote out to connect to the amp.

What I am trying to do is:

1. Connect the LC8i power and ground wire to the amps power and ground terminal. With the power wire, between the amp and LC8i, having a 2 amp fuse on it.

2.Splice the LC8i to a ACC wire and the amp to the LC8i remote out.

Sounds a bit lazy but I dont want to have to run another wire to the battery if I dont have to.

Will this work???


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If in has a remote, you can use the HU remote for up to like 3 devices. Far as using the amp power for power (not remote) sure you can. There is a slight possibility of getting noise off from it, but you might as well try it and see then change it if you need to.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

if you had a distrobution block before the amp, or used the power + ground on the amps terminals, there would be almost zero difference people. a 20 inch piece of wire back to a distro is not going to prevent noise.

it is not as pretty, and its not the PROPER way to do things. having a fuse at the beginning of all 12v wires is "up to code" in the car audio world. 

is piggy-backing the 12v switched\12v constant\ ground from your amplifer terminal to your audiocontrol LC8i bad? not really. messy? yeah kinda. fused? easy to incorperate.

you should not have any issues if you do this if you dont have a proper distrobution block. personally, a relay off your headunits remote turn on wire, with individual fused outputs for your devices is the best way to go. but if you dont want to bother with all that, i would at LEAST get a cheap inline ATC fuseholder from pepboys or autozone to put on there.

but no, you SHOULD not have noise BECAUSE of this. if there is noise, it is because of some other problem.

the top one is proper, but the bottom one will work just as well.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> It will be on 24/7 that way. I would relay it off the amp remote for power, the ground likely does not matter long as its a good ground.


I wish car audio guys would just forget about the word "relay," because they are always recommending them when the proper component for the job is a transistor. A relay's sense coil draws a lot more power than the base/gate (BJT/FET) of a transistor, and relays fail much more often and are also more expensive.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

dragonrage said:


> I wish car audio guys would just forget about the word "relay," because they are always recommending them when the proper component for the job is a transistor. A relay's sense coil draws a lot more power than the base/gate (BJT/FET) of a transistor, and relays fail much more often and are also more expensive.




Don't confuse the guy, this is a really simple thing

I'am not sure this guy knows what he is talking about...please post a link to this transistor. how much do you think relays cost?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Eddie1218 said:


> I have a kicker zx750.5 and want to connect a Audiocontrol lc8i. Can I pull power and connect a ground to the amps power and ground terminal????



Yes

/thread


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

dragonrage said:


> I wish car audio guys would just forget about the word "relay," because they are always recommending them when the proper component for the job is a transistor. A relay's sense coil draws a lot more power than the base/gate (BJT/FET) of a transistor, and relays fail much more often and are also more expensive.


1. The automakers use relays.
2. Most people are not going to spec a mosfet and build a device to mount it.

I used a 10A relay and soldered some wires on the posts, 10A is plenty of capacity and the coil takes less power than a typical bosch 30A. It is recommended on bcae1.com. But most people are not going to solder wires to a board mount 10A relay when they can grab a standard 30A relay and plug for <$5 and it works just fine. Same reason people still use class AB amps instead of class Ds, they work fine excepting high power use.....don't look at me I didn't do it.


----------

